# personal survey...width on speedferries



## 89436 (May 23, 2005)

I am just about to book for late July /August and cannot beat either speedferries £88 or Norfolkline £88 - £10=£79 as i got a £10 off voucher for travelling with them last year. Speedferries would put me in a better position for travel down the south of Frace as it is a fair few miles less travel on the road once docked and I would like a nice long run after debarking in France so the lower the better. My question is how many of you with motorhomes over 2 metres wide have actually travelled on Speedferries and have any of you actually been challenged, refused or had to pay a subsidy as i would hate to be that one that arrives at the dock to be refused.My Hymer is 2 metres 19 cms and think its worth a risk....What do you think ???....Cheers


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

We travelled with an autosleeper talisman which is 2.54 metres wide with mirrors. There isn't any real physical reason why they have this width restriction. We were never challenged at all.

The real problem is the height, don't really think they can go much higher than the 2.9 metres as the boat roof height is not much more than that and they have lights and stuff hanging below that.

May we say, we have sang the praises of Speedferries since our trip. They really are brilliant, fast and friendly.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Speedferries refused my booking for being 1cm over the width restriction. I have an Autosleeper Duetto. I protested by exchange of e mail but they still refused despite my intention to travel off peak in April. 

Last year I travelled with Norfolkline whose berth is next to Speedferries. Other small motorhomes, larger than mine, were in the queue and presumably were accepted. However I did speak to someone in the South of France who was turned away by Speedferries. Personally I think you are pushing it a bit with your Hymer. I saw nothing that large in the Speedferries line on the two occasions I travelled last year.

Is it that much further to go to the South Of France via Dunkerque?


----------



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

I would endorse what brimo says about the staff at speedferries but would offer a word of caution. The width limit is there to enable Speedferries to accommodate as many vehicles as possible if your vehicle is too wide this limits the number of vehicles on board and so eats into Speedferries profit margin. Most people with motorhomes over the 2 mtr. width limit that have sailed with Speedferries have done so during the Winter months. You may be able to cross on a sailing that is less popular but this may mean you will have to wait around. Best give them a ring and ask.


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

I would go along with what mike states. During the winter months space is not at a premium !!


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Pecker

What is this about the £10 voucher? I travelled with Norfolkline twice last year and have booked for twice this year. I booked direct with them and not through an agent. I did'nt receive a voucher.

G


----------



## 92183 (May 1, 2005)

We booked with Speed Ferries in September to travel in October last year with our Hymer (2.250m wide).
They had no width restriction at the time and we had no problems with the ramps or turning on board. I can understand the restriction when they are busy, but I don't see what their problem is out of season.
Perhaps if we asked as a group, they might change the rule.


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

pecker said:


> I am just about to book for late July /August and cannot beat either speedferries £88 or Norfolkline £88 - £10=£79 as i got a £10 off voucher for travelling with them last year. Speedferries would put me in a better position for travel down the south of Frace as it is a fair few miles less travel on the road once docked and I would like a nice long run after debarking in France so the lower the better. My question is how many of you with motorhomes over 2 metres wide have actually travelled on Speedferries and have any of you actually been challenged, refused or had to pay a subsidy as i would hate to be that one that arrives at the dock to be refused.My Hymer is 2 metres 19 cms and think its worth a risk....What do you think ???....Cheers


Hello pecker

Please share with us how you had a £10 voucher. Can we all find one somewhere.

Thanks

Motorhomer


----------



## 89436 (May 23, 2005)

I used norfolk line last august when it cost me almost £200 as they hadn't brought in the £88 crossing when I booked.I booked online and approx 2 weeks ago I received a £10 voucher from them as long as i book before end of January.Thats why i am trying to see if i can risk speedferries or use my voucher and play safe with norfolk line


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

pecker said:


> I used norfolk line last august when it cost me almost £200 as they hadn't brought in the £88 crossing when I booked.I booked online and approx 2 weeks ago I received a £10 voucher from them as long as i book before end of January.Thats why i am trying to see if i can risk speedferries or use my voucher and play safe with norfolk line


Thanks pecker

I would say you deserve the voucher then if you did not have the advantage of the £88 crossing. Maybe that is what they are doing.

Motorhomer


----------

